# Composite vs wood deck screws



## cranedk (Aug 3, 2009)

Redwood deck. My contractor installed composite deck screws on my redwood deck. He is now attempting to remove them,and use the appropriate wood deck screws. The problem is they (composite screw)are stripping. How important is it to use the appropriate screws? He wants to leave them in, too much work. He cut the composite screw from underneath and left the deck unattached in places. The deck creaks when walking in areas of cut screws.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Left alone they probably wouldn't have been too much of a problem. Now that they're cut that's certainly not the case. Sounds to me like your contractor has a problem on his hands.

Wood deck screws have bugle heads on them which are wider, allowing the screw to grab more surface area. That's beneficial because wood sometimes has a tendency to cup, move, warp, twist, etc. The small heads on composite deck screws could potentially allow the wood to move a bit more, albeit unlikely. 

Personally, I'd insist on replacement with the correct screws for the product being used. Your redwood deck was undoubtedly expensive so you should get what you're paying for.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

All nails, fasteners and hardware must
be stainless steel or top-quality, hot-dipped
galvanized (electroplated galvanizing is not
acceptable). Poor quality fasteners will
react with redwood’s natural, decay resisting
extractives causing unsightly stains.

http://www.deckindustry.org/40materials.htm It doesn't sound good. Unless they are stainless steel...... Be safe, G


----------



## StreakersQB (Jan 12, 2008)

Why is he back trying to remove them? What went wrong?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

StreakersQB said:


> Why is he back trying to remove them? What went wrong?


6yr old post. I'm sure the issue was resolved.


----------



## StreakersQB (Jan 12, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> 6yr old post. I'm sure the issue was resolved.


Haha wow, how the H did that happen?

lol thanks!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

StreakersQB said:


> Haha wow, how the H did that happen?
> 
> lol thanks!


The old adage -- "The Hurrier I Go, The Behinder I Get" -- comes to mind and I suspect he is still attempting to remove those screws that were forced in with some kind of hammer drill driver.:surprise:


----------

